# Miter Saw Stand: Fixed or Rolling?



## clawlan (Nov 29, 2015)

I recently bought a Dewalt DWS780 and am ready to buy a matching Dewalt stand. Question is, do I go fixed or rolling? This is my first miter saw so I'm not sure which is better suited for me. Rolling is easier to move and quick height adjustment whereas fixed has higher weight capacity and handles longer stock. I plan to use for general DIY stuff and am eventually planning to build some shelving and try my hand at furniture. Thoughts?

Fixed: DWX723









Rolling: DWX726









Pretty set on Dewalt since a good friend works for them and gets a good discount, though they do have a couple other stand options.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Personally I like the rolling because it can be folded and stood against the wall, it is easy to stand and move, so the rolling gets my vote. One more thing, the top one will get wobbly after pretty good use.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll second Big Jim's comments on rolling. I have fixed equipment in my shop, but on the jobsite trailer, everything rolls. Invariably it will be required to tote these tools to the second floor, and the large wheels makes climbing stairs much easier.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I just built mine out of wood BUT my miter saw never leaves my shop so portability isn't an issue. Besides being cheaper you can custom make it to fit both the space and your intended use.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

Rolling, your back will thank you:wink2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 to the previous comments. 

If you were working out of a shop, fixed is preferable. If the saw will get put away, rolling.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mark sr said:


> I just built mine out of wood BUT my miter saw never leaves my shop so portability isn't an issue. Besides being cheaper you can custom make it to fit both the space and your intended use.


That's what I did using a half sheet of cabinet grade ply and it's portable. After using it the purchased looked to be a handy cap to me. Kind of like getting both feet in the same leg of my overalls.:biggrin2:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

And you're not necessarily limited to a Dewalt brand stand just because that is the brand saw that you have. I suppose some may be designed such that they are more-or-less proprietary, but it basically comes down to finding a stand that is best for you and then seeing if your saw can be made to fit it. I have three stands, one being like your first picture, and I have one of my non-Dewalt brand saws bolted to a piece of plywood and the saw bolted to that so that it fits the Dewalt stand. Also, if you are so inclined, there are a lot of pictures on the web from which you can get ideas to build your own.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

I use the rolling ones. The last two Black Friday sales, Home Depot has had this Ridgid on sale for $99. Great deal for the price. I expect they'll repeat it this year.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-M...992161_slid_&gclid=CKrwufqG9dQCFUtqfgodaAQPQQ


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Just bought a new dewalt saw. The saw itself wasn't on sale but they were offering it with a free stand like above. You could choose between the two. My last one was a rolling so I stayed with it. It's a little tonguis heavy so to speak but if I had to make a choice again I would still choose the one with wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought the rolling on Amazon Primeday. for like 150$. Was like 50 bucks off of what it was selling at Home Depot. Still waiting for it to come.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I took the old barbecue of the stand and bolted on the saw.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Great discussion. I have a friend who is a contractor and runs three trailers full of identical equipment, all have the first dewalt stand and it gets he'll beat out of it and keeps on going. Easy to transport. In my garage, I have a Bosch 12" Sliding compound miter on a Rigid MS UTility vehicle (fancy terms for rolling stand). But it is STILL a beast and not getting hauled out to day jobs. Instead, I grab my ryobi 10" slider with the stand that it came with last Christmas. Light, easy, fast to set up, sturdy, accurate....and if it is "let's move it upstairs".....no. Broke J back, one man job. Ron


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

both have their advantages... 

the rolling stand works well if your going to move the saw around alot on flat land but dont need to transport the saw... if you have to load and unload the saw off a van or truck it becomes much heavier and more cumbersome to try to get on and off the vehicle. thats where the legged stand is better you can break it down so to make loading easier

if its for shop use, you could build a stand that can act as a work table also. simply create a lower section in the bench that allows for the height of the saws table so it lines up perfectly with bench top for material support


----------

